# CPC Seeking Remote Positions - Open to FT, PT or Contract Position



## Hcoffland (Jan 27, 2018)

Hiring Manager, 

I am seeking a remote coding position, for Full time, part time or contract work. I obtained a CPC certification through AAPC on my first attempt. 

Please see attached resume with details on work history spanning 10 years in the Medical field. 

References can be available on request. 

Heather Coffland, CPC
heather.coffland@gmail.com
509-845-9442


----------



## twizzle (Jan 28, 2018)

Hcoffland said:


> Hiring Manager,
> 
> I am seeking a remote coding position, for Full time, part time or contract work. I obtained a CPC certification through AAPC on my first attempt.
> 
> ...



Indeed.com would be my first company to contact. Sign up for their job alerts and take a look at their website. They always have remote coding openings available. Decision Health is another company worth checking out.


----------



## Hcoffland (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you! I will do that!


----------

